# Dirty money



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's my first try at writing a PAW ficiton novel. I solicit ALL comments, for better or for worse, to learn more about writing. Comments are what make my day. 

Hope you enjoy it, and find it helpful.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for a very good read. I found it kept my interest (a hard task!) the whole way thru.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this with us! I've downloaded it to my computer but it's going to take me at least a few days to read it. I skimmed through to see how long it is, and it's quite long, but what I caught glimpses of looks like you've done a fine job! I can't wait to read it!


----------



## oilcan (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty dog-gone good.

It seems chapter 56 repeats, though.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! 

oilcan, 

I looked for it briefly and haven't found the problem yet, but I'll work on it. I know I had some of that near the end of the story somewhere, but thought I had it all fixed. I'll try again. Thanks!


----------



## oilcan (Jan 12, 2010)

It took me a bit to find it again. Ch 56 starts on page 231, and again on page 239. No big whoop, but it threw me for a minute!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

oilcan, 

Thanks! I'll get to it, but I can't say when. Gotta figure out how the pdf thingy works again. I'm NOT profficient at this stuff. 

Well, it DOES repeat in the pdf, but NOT in my original word doc. Something is screwy in between the two. I'll have to get help for this.


----------



## vandj (Nov 17, 2011)

Great story. How things could be and it runs with what has already happened to money today. Thanks for all the errort you put in to this, the E band is good too!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Big E and the girl sound about like what I've heard around here WAAY out in the sticks. On Sunday afternoon, sometimes people gathered at a neighbor's place half a mile down the road to play music. It was quiet enough out there to JUST hear it on a calm day. Next thing you know, there was a crowd there, and they all brought food and drink! Wonderful days. 

I had a couple things in mind while I wrote this. One was to put on paper what was going on around us all, in an effort to figure out for myself how this might shake out. The other was to get self reliance info out there where folks can find it, and just hope that it will help some folks to get along better, whatever comes our way. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I liked it! You did a good job integrating info without droning excessively like Rawles. This is one of the reasons I like JDY's fiction as well.


----------



## HardRock214 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for a good story with real characters. I just finished after a week of reading, ignoring small chores to do so.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

This story has been a part of my life for about a week and now that I've finished reading it there is going to be a void. It was great and sure does give one a lot to think about. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for a great story. Like the others it took me a few days of all day reading to get it digested, and hating to stop to do what I needed to do. 

"Alan" seems like a man I know, and would definatly like to meet. Seems every small community has a hidden treasure like him. If they don't they are doomed for failure in PAW. I REALLY liked the progression to the preps the clan did. And waited anxiously for the silver to make it's appearance, almost giving up on it doing so, lol. 

You're spot on with the big farmers and reliance on inputs they can't produce and debt they will never get out of the way they are going. Also the reliance on the electric company for the 'comforts' of home. I've said for years the 'modern' farmer is no better off than his city cousin. Few grow gardens today, rely on the electric for everything, and compete with each other like it's a game to say, "I have more than you so I win!" I greatly admire the moderately self-sufficient small 'hobby' farmers that have worked to get their places debt free, using 'obsolete' equipment they buy for scrap prices usually, and sweat, blood, and ingenuity to 'get it done.'

Thanks again,
Grae


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, the "Dirty Money" was a problem. If they'd found it before TSHTF, then it becomes a moral dilemna of what to do with it. Later, they needed something for currency in the re-born community, so that's where I put it. 

I wanted to avoid the "rich guy prepper" thing that is so pervasive now in these tales. The average person can do a lot for themselves if they THINK about it. Working on a tale now about a fellow who has to start at rock bottom. We'll see if he can get his life together in time... 

Actually, the title also referred to the US dollar being debased into oblivion, too. It is making life a hardship on prudent folks who saved and now are watching the value of savings be inflated away. Better to put that money in to preps than watch it vaporize, IMHO. I wanted to call attention to that problem, too.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice story Machinist. Took me a while to finally get to it but once I started I didn't want to stop! I look forward to more from you.


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Shop...*

On page 124 it says


> He had the engine block and head back from the auto machine shop and was building the engine back.


Humm, what is an "auto machine shop"?

 Auto Machine Shop  By clicking on the link, you can see some of the things we do listed.


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

And, even though I am only on page 124 of 364, this IS a GREAT story, very well written. Kudos!


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Chevy,

Most of what I wrote was based on some experience or other, so it has the ring of truth about it. I got caught a few times on things where I was outside my experience, so it ain't perfect.


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

machinist said:


> Chevy,
> 
> Most of what I wrote was based on some experience or other, so it has the ring of truth about it. I got caught a few times on things where I was outside my experience, so it ain't perfect.


But it IS a very EXCELLENT story! I'm finally 1/2 way through it. Very interesting, very well written.  I'm to the stage where I can barely keep my eyes open, yet I HAVE to keep reading. LOL
\


----------



## Chevy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Done!*

Finished today at 01:38, 11 Sept 2012. LOoooooong time to read. EXCELLENT book! For me, it is a FIVE star book. LOTS of good ideas for a PAW book.

When is the next one of your books going to be finished? I'm sure to read it.

KUDOS.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Chevy,

Thanks! I probably won't get back to it until cold weather when I have more time, but I do have one started, tentatively called "From the Bottom up". The main character is as poor as a church mouse and just gets out of prison as the housing boom is crashing in 2008. Wonder if he can get his act together before everything falls down around his ears? Probably a lot shorter than Dirty Money, with different ideas.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

machinist said:


> Chevy,
> 
> Thanks! I probably won't get back to it until cold weather when I have more time, but I do have one started, tentatively called "From the Bottom up". The main character is as poor as a church mouse and just gets out of prison as the housing boom is crashing in 2008. Wonder if he can get his act together before everything falls down around his ears? Probably a lot shorter than Dirty Money, with different ideas.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Bumping this up


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

well here goes-----this is not a story you wrote--- i have a saved story word for word titled dirty money i copyed about 7 years ago and i looked it up just to be sure and yep word for word--it was by tired old man or flestaxi and i got it from jerry d young site long ago and i the site had since gone dark sad aas it had good stories but i was able to copy them all on flash drives


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Machinist died some time back. We have enjoyed his stories and every once in a while someone will bring one back to life.
> 
> *I have a hard time imagining that machinist plagiarized a story. I would find it quite possible that he used a different name on a different site as that is very common.* Well, we can't ask him now.


Machinist acknowledged he had posted his stories on other sites. There was a link in another thread to some of the stories on these other forums. I think even his daughter posted a link after he had passed.

I know it is easy to find his stories using google. I did it a while back to find some more to turn into PDFs.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

To disparage such a beloved member of this Forum, who is now Deceased, without so much as a hint of benefit of doubt is really poor form...Shame on you marlas 1too!!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

oh shame on me then --i collect stories and books and that one dirty money i copied about 8 10 years ago and granted by what i see machinest was not the arthur of that story so if I steped on any toes and hurt your feeling --sorry


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

marlas1too said:


> oh shame on me then --i collect stories and books and that one dirty money i copied about 8 10 years ago and granted by what i see machinest was not the arthur of that story so if I steped on any toes and hurt your feeling --sorry


Grimm was actually nice to you instead of giving you the famous Grimm slap.

No hurt feelings here; however, you might want to be better informed before you shoot your mouth off by casting aspersions about a well-respected member of this forum. You would have garnered more respect had you simply posed the question about seeing the same articles on other forums and did the author write under different names? It's not uncommon to use different names on other forums.

All of us are grateful Machinist posted some of his stories on this forum. He was an excellent writer and he is greatly missed by all of us.

BTW, it's "author" not "arthur" and "stepped" not "steped". When you speak about yourself, it's a capital "I".


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

once I state something I rarely go back but I did in a form say sorry---I know my spelling is bad but what the hey---sooooo all said and done if you feel the need to kick me around to feel good then have at it-said I was sorry and thats the 3rd time --no more ----now let the kicking begine


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone know what I would use as a search word to find more of Machinist's stories? I just read from the bottom up and want to enjoy more of our departed friends work. Heckuva storyteller!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> Does anyone know what I would use as a search word to find more of Machinist's stories? I just read from the bottom up and want to enjoy more of our departed friends work. Heckuva storyteller!


Click on his name on one of his posts. It will open a drop down menu. If you click on the link for public profile or more posts.

Most likely if he started the thread it is a story. There are not a ton of them on here.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks lady..I appreciate it. He did write well! I hope you and your babes are doing well now.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The four I'm aware of attributed to Machinist are:

Dirty Money
From the Bottom Up
Told Ya So
Transitions


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks CP! At least I know what to look for. Much appreciated!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't forget _Not Quite Eden_.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I cannot find transitions or not quite eden


----------



## brucearmstrong65 (May 25, 2016)

Transitions - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/transitions-24431/
Not Quite Eden - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/story-not-quite-eden-26249/

FWIW, Transitions is about my all-time favorite story. I wish we'd had Jerry around much longer!

Oh, BTW, part of the confusion about stories that Jerry did / didn't write: He posted under at least two screen names that I know of: Patience and Machinist. So you might see the same stories under different names.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

brucearmstrong65 said:


> Transitions - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/transitions-24431/
> Not Quite Eden - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/story-not-quite-eden-26249/
> 
> FWIW, Transitions is about my all-time favorite story. I wish we'd had Jerry around much longer!
> ...


Nevermind.


----------



## brucearmstrong65 (May 25, 2016)

You're welcome? :::shrugs:::


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

brucearmstrong65 said:


> You're welcome? :::shrugs:::


When I first read your post I thought you said Jerry D Young not Jerry A Conrad.

Hence the 'nevermind'.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

brucearmstrong65 said:


> Transitions - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/transitions-24431/
> Not Quite Eden - http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f55/story-not-quite-eden-26249/
> 
> FWIW, Transitions is about my all-time favorite story. I wish we'd had Jerry around much longer!
> ...


Just finished Transitions. I don't read unless it is research usually. That was a great story! On to the next.


----------

